# Erfahrungen "Schlaflos im Sattel"?



## M900schorsch (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe mir fürs nächste Jahr vorgenommen als "Einzelstarter" bei o.g. Veranstaltung zu starten. Ist dort schon jemand gefahren und kann seine Erfahrungen zu Organisation und Strecke aufzeigen?
Dank und Gruß, Jörg


----------



## clemson (13. November 2009)

das beste spassrennen deutschlands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (13. November 2009)

ist ein schönes,super eventnur zum empfehlen!!!!super gaudi


----------



## phil_rad (13. November 2009)

Ich stimme zu, das rennen hat riesen spass gemacht. Die strecke ist auch gut. 



SIS 2009 7 Platz  Solo (Single Speed)


----------



## M900schorsch (14. November 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu, das rennen hat riesen spass gemacht. Die strecke ist auch gut.
> 
> 
> 
> SIS 2009 7 Platz  Solo (Single Speed)



Hört sich ja richtig gut an, werde mich dann anmelden und noch ein wenig trainieren ;-)
wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## phil_rad (14. November 2009)

Wünsche dir auch Jörg.  

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2009)

Einzelstarter? Respekt!
Aber, wer da zu viel radelt verpasst die beste Party.


----------



## M900schorsch (18. November 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Einzelstarter? Respekt!
> Aber, wer da zu viel radelt verpasst die beste Party.



na das ist ein Grund sich noch um einen "Mitfahrer" zu kümmern ;-)
also ist die auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen wenn ich deine Aussage richtig deute?


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2009)

Die Homepage kennst du sicher : http://schlaflosimsattel.de/
Die Bilder sagen alles. 
Ach, und im Bike-Magazin 11/09 findest du nen Bericht.
Ich habe von Ankunft am Freitag früh bis Abfahrt Sonntag Mittag 4 Stunden geschlafen. 
Ach, ein Rennen war auch noch, das war auch super, aber spätestens als um 4 Uhr morgens ein 2 Meter farbiger Amerikaner auf nem 29er mir nen riesen, frisch gegrillten Spare-Ripp "aufzwang" wurde meine Rundenzeiten schlechter.

Rechtzeitig anmelden! 1.1. 0.01 Uhr. Und keine Sekunde später.


----------



## zeitweiser (19. November 2009)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> na das ist ein Grund sich noch um einen "Mitfahrer" zu kümmern ;-)
> also ist die auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen wenn ich deine Aussage richtig deute?


Für etwa 90% der Fahrer steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.
Wenn Du das Rennen geniessen willst musst Du als Einzelstarter ran.
Im Team kommt man auf 2-3 Runden und friert sich den A... ab.
Party ist natürlich überall die ganze Nacht hindurch.
Hab dieses Jahr die dritte Teilnahme als Einzelstarter hinter mir und kann jedem nur raten dort mal mitzufahren.
Danach sieht man alles etwas anderes
Bei jeder Zieldurchfahrt spricht man Dir ins Gewissen" Bier oder Bike"
Der Bericht in der B.Bravo trifft das Ganze ziemlich genau.


----------



## Dddakk (19. November 2009)

5 Runden im 4er 

Und viel wärmendes dazwischen  (no Alc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M900schorsch (19. November 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Für etwa 90% der Fahrer steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.
> Wenn Du das Rennen geniessen willst musst Du als Einzelstarter ran.
> Im Team kommt man auf 2-3 Runden und friert sich den A... ab.
> Party ist natürlich überall die ganze Nacht hindurch.
> ...



Ok, ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich machen werde. Ziel von mir ist als "Einzelstarter" dabei zu sein. Zumindest ist der Entschluss gefasst mich anzumelden.
Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tip für einen Stellplatz, möchte mit einem Wohnmobil anreisen, oder gibt es da so etwas wie ein Fahrerlager wo ich das Teil abstellen kann. Wäre natürlich für die wenigen Pausen vorteilhaft.
Danke euch erst mal für die guten Tips!!!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## zeitweiser (19. November 2009)

Da gilt ganz einfach wer zuerst kommt bekommt die besten Plätze .
Und da das ganze schon Freitags mit Schlammbein losgeht, werden da auch die besten Plätze verteilt.
Samstags anreisen geht aber auch. Dann gibt es nur keine guten Plätze mehr im Start und Zielbereich.An der Strecke ist aber immer ausreichend viel Platz um sich hinzustellen.
Wann der freundliche Veranstalter die Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr freischaltet wird er wohl noch etwas für sich behalten.


----------



## M900schorsch (19. November 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Da gilt ganz einfach wer zuerst kommt bekommt die besten Plätze .
> Und da das ganze schon Freitags mit Schlammbein losgeht, werden da auch die besten Plätze verteilt.
> Samstags anreisen geht aber auch. Dann gibt es nur keine guten Plätze mehr im Start und Zielbereich.An der Strecke ist aber immer ausreichend viel Platz um sich hinzustellen.
> Wann der freundliche Veranstalter die Anmeldung für nächstes Jahr freischaltet wird er wohl noch etwas für sich behalten.



hatte eh vor schon am Donnerstag anzureisen - freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Dddakk (20. November 2009)

Anmeldung: http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/infos/anmelden/

Stellplatz? Ihn Fragen, vor Ort:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amtaham/3784236375/in/pool-sis2009
Nicht widersprechen!
Seine Ordnung, und die ist gut: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keili/3781575852/in/pool-sis2009

Cannondale:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3788710164/in/pool-sis2009


----------



## phaty (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hab hier keinen Schorsch aus Hennef auf der Liste! Alles gefaked oder Anmeldung verpasst?


----------



## M900schorsch (19. Januar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> Ich hab hier keinen Schorsch aus Hennef auf der Liste! Alles gefaked oder Anmeldung verpasst?



Hi, Phaty bin noch dienstlich unterwegs, hab 3 Zweierteams (erinnerst du dich an die Sportzigaretten?) gemeldet, Bezahlung erfolgt wenn ich zuhause bin!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaty (19. Januar 2010)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Hi, Phaty bin noch dienstlich unterwegs, hab 3 Zweierteams (erinnerst du dich an die Sportzigaretten?) gemeldet, Bezahlung erfolgt wenn ich zuhause bin!
> Gruß Jörg



Ach Du lieber Himmel ja, die Jungs von der Drogenhundelstaffel! ... oder so


----------



## M900schorsch (19. Januar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> Ach Du lieber Himmel ja, die Jungs von der Drogenhundelstaffel! ... oder so



genauer gesagt 5 Jungs und ein Mädel ;-)
freuen uns!


----------



## phaty (19. Januar 2010)

wenn ihr nicht mindestens nen aufblasbaren Rottweiler dabei habt bin ich beleidigt! Nicht vergessen: denkt Euch hübsche Teamnamen aus - die dämlichen sind schon alle vergeben!


----------



## M900schorsch (19. Januar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht mindestens nen aufblasbaren Rottweiler dabei habt bin ich beleidigt! Nicht vergessen: denkt Euch hübsche Teamnamen aus - die dämlichen sind schon alle vergeben!



Die Teamnamen bekommst du wie von dir angesagt mit der Überweisung, wir sind noch am "Grübeln", nur bisher sind unsere Einfälle nicht besser wie die, die du verlinkt hast ;-)
Wenn ich Mittwoch mit einem 8m Wohnmobil anreise, meinst du ihr findet ein Plätzchen für mich? Ist eine Möglichkeit der Sportplatz?


----------



## phaty (19. Januar 2010)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Wenn ich Mittwoch mit einem 8m Wohnmobil anreise, meinst du ihr findet ein Plätzchen für mich? Ist eine Möglichkeit der Sportplatz?



Wenn du am Mittwoch mit einem 8 Meter Wohnmobil anreist und Du nicht mindestens 3 weiter Teammitglieder im Gepäck hast, darfst Du in Kaiserslautern am Bahnhof parken - bis Sonntag früh!
Die angedeuteten Beschränkungen werden wir ohne Gnade durchziehen müssen, weil sonst die 500 Starter nicht aufs Gelände passen. [Du bist gerade ein hervorragendes Beispiel um es mal in der Öffentlichkeit durchzuspielen  ]

In Weidenthal ist kein Platz um ein Wohnmobil mal gerade so irgendwo abzustellen, also sei empfohlen was offizielles anzufahren. bzw. wenn man erfahrene Camper ist, dann wird man schon wissen was man zu tun hat. Bei Wildcampern in Waldwegen werde ich persönlich die Bullen schicken - so etwas gefährdet die ganze Veranstaltung.

Der Sportplatz öffnet frühstens am Donnerstag Nachmittag.
Es gibt keine Reservierungen von Stellflächen oder Extrawürste - ausser EINER! - und wenn zu viel Luft zwischen den Teams ist, dann wird auch noch mal 10 Meter Zelt abgebaut und neu gestaltet! 
Tja SiS bedeutet vor allen Dingen viel Disziplin - bis das Choas ausbrechen darf! 

Mal so ein paar Faustformeln!
4 Leute ein Wohnmobil - okay (weitere Autos bleiben draussen)
4 Leute 2 Autos - okay
2 Leute 2 Autos - sowas von nicht okay!
4 Teams die zusammengehören und ein 8 Meter Zelt stellen - Autos raus!

Je mehr Disziplin im Vorfeld umso weniger Diskussion mit dem Platzwart







Vielen Dank Schosch dass Du mich inspiriert hast mir darüber mal Gedanken zu machen! Jetzt hassen sie dich alle - die Wohnmobilbesitzer ...


----------



## M900schorsch (19. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist mir auch klar was geht und vor allem was nicht geht -lach!
Das WoMo ist für die 6 Mitfahrer ohne zusätzliches Auto, vielleicht noch ein Minizelt für das Mädel (jetzt sag bitte das geht nicht)!
Na dann bis zum August und dir noch viel Spaß und Erfolg beim "Organisieren"!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## phaty (19. Januar 2010)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Das WoMo ist für die 6 Mitfahrer ohne zusätzliches Auto, vielleicht noch ein Minizelt für das Mädel



Fantastisch - und die Mitleser haben was gelernt!
Das Zelt fürs Mädel geht natürlich klar - aber was um alles in der Welt ist los mit Euch, dass die nicht ins Bettchen darf ... !?


----------



## M900schorsch (19. Januar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> Fantastisch - und die Mitleser haben was gelernt!
> Das Zelt fürs Mädel geht natürlich klar - aber was um alles in der Welt ist los mit Euch, dass die nicht ins Bettchen darf ... !?



Sie ziert sich noch oder weiß noch nicht bei wem ;-)
Du solltest das Zelt verweigern, jetzt hast du alles vermasselt.


----------



## phaty (19. Januar 2010)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Sie ziert sich noch oder weiß noch nicht bei wem ;-)
> Du solltest das Zelt verweigern, jetzt hast du alles vermasselt.



Wer mich braucht um nen Stich zu landen, hat es nicht besser verdient!


----------



## M900schorsch (19. Januar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> Wer mich braucht um nen Stich zu landen, hat es nicht besser verdient!



Du hast das falsch verstanden, wir sind zum Radfahren da. Vor dem Rennen kein Alkohol, keine sonstigen Dr...... und natürlich kein Sex. Außerdem will uns das Mädel abziehen und wenn sie so weiter trainiert dann könnte sie es schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaty (19. Januar 2010)

Schade wo es doch ab diesem Jahr - und das ist KEIN SCHERZ - einen Sonderpreis für das Pärchen gibt das nachweislich Sex während des Rennen hatte ... ich bin mal gespannt!


----------



## M900schorsch (20. Januar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> Schade wo es doch ab diesem Jahr - und das ist KEIN SCHERZ - einen Sonderpreis für das Pärchen gibt das nachweislich Sex während des Rennen hatte ... ich bin mal gespannt!



ist nicht dein (euer) Ernst, oder?
Na soweit geht ihr Ehrgeiz nicht das sie den Preis gewinnen möchte.
Wir sind nun echt gespannt was uns erwartet, es liest und hört sich alles mehr als vielversprechend an. Wir bringen auf jeder Fall gute Laune mit, ob es mit dem aufblasbaren Drogenhund klappt? wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## phaty (20. Januar 2010)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> ist nicht dein (euer) Ernst, oder?



Glaubst Du ich mach das Ding zum Spass? Guck mal was da gerade aus dem Bild fährt ...







... der hat bei der Siegerehrung eine Waridi Lampe für 350 Euro bekommen ... !!!


----------



## M900schorsch (6. Februar 2010)

phaty schrieb:


> Glaubst Du ich mach das Ding zum Spass? Guck mal was da gerade aus dem Bild fährt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bist du also an deine Lampe gekommen 
Schönes WE!


----------



## geländeradler (19. Februar 2010)

Wir haben schon unser schönstes Zelt rausgesucht:


----------



## Keili (21. Juli 2010)

Jedes Jahr braucht seinen Hit!

Keili


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juli 2010)

ein echtes Schlammbein


----------



## Olllli (24. Juli 2010)

Keili schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr braucht seinen Hit!
> 
> Keili



Gerade wollte ich es schreiben... ;-)


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## phaty (2. August 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich weiss ja nicht so genau wo unsere Kundschaft überall mitliest also wird jeder Kanal genutzt!

Haftungsausschluss vorher ausdrucken, ausfüllen  und mitbringen erspart Zeit und Nerven.
Bitte mit so wenig Autos wie möglich anreisen und darauf einstellen dass Teams die für 4 Fahrer 4 Autos brauchen zwei wieder rausfahren dürfen, es sei denn ihr pennt drin und es ist ein Zeltersatz.
Es ist angerichtet für das grösste SiS aller Zeiten - nächstes Jahr wird geschrumpft!

Bis dann

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

